

Heroku - Simultaneously Develop and Deploy Automatically Scalable Rails Applications in the Cloud - zh
http://highscalability.com/heroku-simultaneously-develop-and-deploy-automatically-scalable-rails-applications-cloud

======
PStamatiou
Am I the only one who tries to create a new app on heroku and it just hangs at
creating it? I know it might be booting up an instance or something (?) so
I've been patient for up to 15 minutes but nothing happens.

------
epall
This is starting to sound like that fantasy everybody not-quite-technical-
enough has about how someday software will be just dragging and dropping
little boxes on the screen, and everybody can do it! As it turns out, drag &
drop doesn't seem to work too well for much of software development, but the
idea of software being _really_ easy to develop and deploy seems to be coming
to fruition. The best part is that it's coming from the geeks, not the guys
who want LabVIEW, so I think it's actually going to, y'know, work well for
geeks. Here's to Saasaas!

